# Mahogany Armoire



## bigkahunaranch (Aug 24, 2015)

I built this for a client. It has pocket doors (hope to never do those again).
The doors are book matched veneer, the top drawers are from the same board and the bottom drawers were the best match I could get.
The finish is witches brew, and it really made the flame mahogany
pop.
All in all a very fun project and the client was very happy.

Thanks for looking !

Dave @ the ranch


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Increditably awesome as in extra awesome.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

You do good stuff, big, or should I call you N/a?

How about filling in some of the details in your profile? We are a pretty friendly bunch and would like to know more about you.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice good job on the matching and color


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautifully done Dave . X2 on the profile


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## preacher (Apr 16, 2015)

Really like the way the grain pops. I'm not familiar with "witches brew". Please cue me in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> You do good stuff, big, or should I call you N/a?
> 
> How about filling in some of the details in your profile? We are a pretty friendly bunch and would like to know more about you.


yes sir...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Semipro
_Very nice good job on the matching and color_

+1. 
Sid


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

NICE job, Dave. Welcome to the forum. I'll look forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forumns.

Love it! I know what you mean about pocket doors.

Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Another winner!


----------

